# Sun sleeves



## Guest

There wasn't an actual sun sleeves thread, so I am asking for feedback. Here's what I found online (alphabetically). Looking for SPF protection yet still cool in 90º+ temps, or else I'd just wear a long sleeve jersey. For sizing reference, my mid-bicep only measures 12".

Assos
https://www.assos.com/en_m/assos-road-cycling-collection/warmers

http://contenderbicycles.com/product/assos-armfoil_evo8/

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/assos-armprotector-arm-warmer?skidn=AAS0082-WH-II&ti=U2VhcmNoIFJlc3VsdHM6YXNzb3M6MToxMjphc3Nvcw==


Castelli
https://www.castelli-cycling.com/Pr...mers/UPF-50&#43;-LIGHT-ARM-SKINS/p/451603617P

DeMarchi
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...saW5nIEFybSBXYXJtZXJzOjE6NDpjY0NhdDEwMDIzMQ==

Louis Garneau
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/louis-garneau-arm-cooler?s=a

Pearl Izumi
Sun Sleeves | Pearl Izumi Cycling Gear

Performance
Performance Sun Sleeves

Rapha
Lightweight Arm Warmers | Rapha

Sugoi
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/sugoi-arm-cooler?s=a

Voler
Voler: Sol Skin Spectrum Arm UV Protectors
Voler: Rally Sol Skin Arm Coolers


----------



## indianajo

What a bizzarre product. $59 for a pair of sleeves? 
I wear these 100% cotton snap up work shirts https://www.automotiveworkwear.com/RedKap/SC30/work-shirts.html
in dark blue or dark grey. The dark colors block the sun, the cotton wicks off the sweat and keeps me cool. Under $20. Also the heavy work grade cotton prevents road burn if I'm thrown over the handlebars. 
The pants can be polyester-cotton dickies, since I don't sweat as much down there. Polyester holds up longer than 100% cotton. Baggy dickies legs leave room for movement without friction on my knees. 
At least with dark opaque clothing any skin cancer I contract will be somewhere I look at every day, like my face and hands. Unlike my golfer friend that died this spring of same, back of his neck to start. 
SPF50 sun screen is a big fraud, causing zits and hardly stopping the burn. I used to be able to get SPF infinity sun screen from Army surplus stores, but when they went to wearing green & brown face paint they deleted that line. I'll be trying SPF70 Neutrogena for the first time this year at $12 a bottle, but only the baby safe SPF 50 varieties can be used above my eyes without burning them because of the sweat. The Army stuff didn't burn and didn't run off either. Wish I'd inherited the dark tan skin of my Mother's native Am father, but got the useless pink skin from my Father's strawberry blonde father. 
The orange or green cotton visibility shirt or vest goes over the blue or grey long sleeve one. 
Enjoy your lycra. Saw a biker grow massive skin burns Saturday in the California competitive ride, on NBC. Not enough clothing, IMHO.


----------



## Srode

I have a couple pair of the Pearl Izumi sun sleeves and they work well for me - black is better as the white is easy to stain in my opinion - the are cool as long as you keep moving. At stops they can get warm tough. 

for Sunscreen I use bullfrog 50 SPF - it lasts all day. I generally prefer this to sun sleeves now. Melanoma has a way of convincing a person good sun screen is important.


----------



## plag

amazon or ebay cheap!

ive use performance and pearl... the white gets really dirty.


----------



## rochrunner

I've only used them a couple times so far, but my Performance sleeves do work well and are lighter than any shirt or long-sleeve jersey that I've seen. And even when stopped, they are cooler than having the direct summer sun baking your arms.


----------



## tjc

I have a pair of the Defeet Armskins Ice, which are really silky, but not sure if they even make them anymore.
https://www.bikerumor.com/2011/08/2...ar-cooling-und-ice-and-armskins-ice-garments/

More recently I picked up a cheapo pair of the Naska from ebay, which are thinner (cooler) and I like just as much. Don't remember the seller, but these are the same (you can find them on Amazon also).
Premium Elixir Golf Sports Naska UV sun Protection Arm Cooler Sleeve -1 Pair | eBay

These things are key when riding in AZ sun temps 90-100F.


----------



## crit_boy

I tried sun sleeves last summer. Pearl Izumi I believe. They were hot. I am back to 50 spf sun blocker. 

I did like using sun sleeves to help hold dressings on road rash. But, that wasn't really their intended purpose.


----------



## ToiletSiphon

Just bought a pair of Louis Garneau. But it's still so cold up here that I have shed the arm warmers only twice so far this year... Can't wait to give them a try 

Envoyé de mon XT1563 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## KWL

I've always had sizing issues with stock arm sleeves, though the Louis Garneau from a few years ago were a perfect fit and were lighter and cooler than all the others. Their latest sleeves were heavier and didn't fit as well. I have gone to custom sizing from CSS. Custom Sized Compression Arm Sleeve | Custom Sports Sleeves Be aware the prices are by each. If you buy one, you will get one sleeve, not one pair.

I've found a little water poured on the sleeves has a great cooling effect.

SPF above 30 is worthless.


----------



## spookyload

REI branded ones are the best I have found.


----------



## RL7836

Two years ago, I got tired of greasing up my arms with sunscreen & tried several sleeves. I found cheap fleabay sleeves were better than the name brands (at least the ones I tried). I originally went with white but now wear tan (doesn't noticeably stain as much & isn't quite as geeky). To avoid the burn line between sleeves & gloves, I punch a thumb hole in the sleeve to ensure there's no gap. 

As for temps, evaporative cooling from sweat works better than I expected.

I'm now willing to try some leg sleeves but haven't been able to find thin, tan-colored models.


----------



## MMsRepBike

RL7836 said:


> I'm now willing to try some leg sleeves but haven't been able to find thin, tan-colored models.


I don't ride without wearing a long sleeve summer jersey or at least sun sleeves. I prefer the newest Assos ones and Bellwether ones.

That being said, I tried repeatedly to find some leg sleeves that don't suck and haven't found anything at all in years of trying things. I still wear shorts and sunscreen. 

There's a few rare nice summer knickers out there, that's about the best thing I've found for legs.


----------



## Travis Bickle

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bes...32367210945.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.kRDRdq

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROC...32698475385.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.kRDRdq

I have a couple of the Rockbros sleeves. Cool, stretchy, cheap.


----------



## curlybike

These guys sell a quality sleeve with plenty to pick from.
http://www.missinglnk.com/default.asp?page=xstore&zcid=19968


----------



## bikerector

I like the sugoi ones you linked but if it's really hot and humid (Michigan) I still do sun screen as the sleeves still hold sweat. 

The sugoi sleeves are almost a light grey so they don't show dust as bad as white but will still show it. Personally, I don't care too much if the sleeves get dirty as that just adds character.


----------



## sneertough

frons said:


> There wasn't an actual sun sleeves thread, so I am asking for feedback. Here's what I found online (alphabetically). Looking for SPF protection yet still cool in 90º+ temps, or else I'd just wear a long sleeve jersey. For sizing reference, my mid-bicep only measures 12".
> 
> Assos
> https://www.assos.com/en_m/assos-road-cycling-collection/warmers
> 
> http://contenderbicycles.com/product/assos-armfoil_evo8/
> 
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/assos-armprotector-arm-warmer?skidn=AAS0082-WH-II&ti=U2VhcmNoIFJlc3VsdHM6YXNzb3M6MToxMjphc3Nvcw==
> 
> 
> Castelli
> https://www.castelli-cycling.com/Pr...mers/UPF-50&#43;-LIGHT-ARM-SKINS/p/451603617P
> 
> DeMarchi
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...saW5nIEFybSBXYXJtZXJzOjE6NDpjY0NhdDEwMDIzMQ==
> 
> Louis Garneau
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/louis-garneau-arm-cooler?s=a
> 
> Pearl Izumi
> Sun Sleeves | Pearl Izumi Cycling Gear
> 
> Performance
> Performance Sun Sleeves
> 
> Rapha
> Lightweight Arm Warmers | Rapha
> 
> Sugoi
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/sugoi-arm-cooler?s=a
> 
> Voler
> Voler: Sol Skin Spectrum Arm UV Protectors
> Voler: Rally Sol Skin Arm Coolers


I would answer based on my husband preference. He is alternating a set of Assos sun sleeves and compressport arms for cycling.


----------



## redcon1

My wife is extremely sun-sensitive and has tried a couple brands. Her favorite are from Specialized:

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/deflect-uv-arm-covers/127809


----------



## bobf

I like these from Sunday Afternoon

https://www.sundayafternoons.com/mens/g/l/?keyword=sun+sleeves

I'm 6' tall with thin-ish arms, and the small/medium size fits close w/o being too snug. Definitely not a compression fit, but they stay up just fine.

I miss the feeling of breeze on my skin, but since the white reflects heat fairly well, I might be cooler with them than without. There's no buildup of sweat, but then I ride in low humidity (norcal).

At $22 per pair they are cheaper than many from bike apparel companies, but not as cheap as one can find on Amazon or such. OTOH, the cheapest stuff seems to have very mixed reviews.


----------

